# TimeYourCube updated to version 2.2



## ricehigh (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have updated TimeYourCube.com to version 2.2.

This version of TimeYourCube addresses one of the most common request for the site: better scrambles. The site now utilizes the scrambles from the jsss project https://github.com/cubing/jsss. Specifically, the new scrambler uses a random state algorithm for the 3x3x3, which is a very much requested feature.

If you have any issues with the site or requested features, please let me know.

Happy speedsolving!

*Changelog*
*Version 2.2 (December 2015)*

Changed the scramble engine to the ones in the jsss scramble suite found here https://github.com/cubing/jsss. These scrambles are of higher quality compared to the old ones and also add scambles for a few puzzles that wasn't supported before. In particular the scrambles for the Rubik's cube (3x3x3) is now a random state scrambler (instead of a random move scrambler).
Added Skewb and Square-1 cubes
Added two new plotting modes under Visualization: 'Daily solves' and 'Scatter plot'.

*Version 2.1 (April 2015) *
_This update was inspired by helpful comments by the users on the speedsolving.com forum_

Improved user interface on mobile devices, especially tablets.
The social bar is now only visible when viewed on larger screens.
Added WCA (World Cubing Association) inspection mode where solves are automatically given +2 and DNF (did not finish) penalties if the user over-inspects according to WCA regulations. In this mode, the timer does not automatically begin after inspection time has finished.
A penalty of 2+ seconds is given to users who do not start the solve within 15 seconds.
A penalty of DNF is given to users who do not start the solve withing 17 seconds.

Added ability to manually add/remove +2 and DNF penalties of previous solves.
Added ability to see deleted solves including the ability to undelete them.
Updated stats box to show daily best and daily worst times.
Added description of WCA inspection mode to the about page.

*Version 2.0 (March 2015)*

Initiatives to improve experience from mobile devices
Responsive design
Speed optimization
New sound engine (sound still a bit experimental on mobile devices).
New plotting engine (old one was based on Flash, which does not work on mobile devices)

Changed database access for faster response times from server. (less waiting)
Added option to change timezone (timezone will be fetched by geoip on first visit)
Added new plotting modes.
Added option to download log as a comma separated file (csv file), which can be loaded directly into other programs, such as Excel.
Added a "social bar", which makes it easy to share this site with family and friends.
Fixed a bug that could take the user to an non-existing page when signing up.
Added URL navigation.
Minor UI improvement, including a loading symbol that appears, when elements on screen are being updated.
Changed spacebar behavior during inspection. Pressing spacebar will now end inspection and start the timer. Additionally, the timer will start after the chosen inspection time has ended.

*Version 1.0 (2012)*

Initial release.


----------

